# Spec V Rims 02-03 vs. 04-06



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Are there any differences aside from appearance?


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Well. I think the 04-06 (although isn't the 06 gonna be a completely different body style) are made much better. The only reason I say that is that the 02-03 rims start to generate HUGE and potentially dangerous stress fractures, especially if you like to autox. If you wanna see what I'm talking about, here 

http://gallery.thevboard.com/showpi...JPG&user=&dispsize=1024&width=1024&height=768[ 


is a link to a picture of a rim with the stress fractures, and here 


http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=35771 


is a link to the article.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

JESUS! That's pretty bad. Is this common or are you some kinda autox monster?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

02-03 are very heavy and poorly made


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

how heavy are the 02/03 rims? are the 04s + like 23 lbs or so?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

02/3 are like 23 lbs


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Zac said:


> 02/3 are like 23 lbs


They'd be alright for snow tires though wouldn't they?


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

The photo of the cracked wheel is the wheel from SpecV models 10/01-04/03, 04/03 and on is the newer style. I haven't seen any wheels crack like that yet...


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

holy siht but i only thought o4's were better because they make room for the big stoppers


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> They'd be alright for snow tires though wouldn't they?


Yes, any wheel is fine for snow tyres although a thinner wheel would be ideal. Now the biggest problem you will see is they are ass expensive to get in a size that fits that wheel.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> holy siht but i only thought o4's were better because they make room for the big stoppers


Almost all stock wheels suck and aluminum wheels bend (the lower the profile the tyre, the higher probability of bending). There is no real reason the 04s would be significantly stronger although I have not had too much experience with them.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Zac said:


> Yes, any wheel is fine for snow tyres although a thinner wheel would be ideal. Now the biggest problem you will see is they are ass expensive to get in a size that fits that wheel.


I've already got the rubber and yes, ASS expensive.


----------



## sentrascott (Jul 10, 2005)

are the problems only with the 17's on the spec's or do i need to worry about my 15's on my GXE?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

There isn't really a problem...any OE wheel with a low profile tyre is going to be crappy made and bend easy (with a few exceptions). Your 15s are very unlikely to bend because the tyre you are running is nowhere near as low of a profile as the Spec Vs.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Arent the 15's made of steel or am i thinking of another wheel


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

IIRC there are also 15 inch alloys in top of 15 inch steelies.


----------

